# Disney World



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone have any reccomendations on places to stay between Houston and Orlando. Rv parks is what I meant. We are thinking about going in July.


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

*disney*

We went in 2009 and stayed at the KOA in Denham Springs, La and the Chattahoochee/Tallahassee West KOA. They both have pools if you get there early enough, they are cheap, clean and i didn't have to unhook from my truck just roll in and roll out. Great spots for overnighting on your way.


----------

